# DIY livery in cleveland area?



## Littlefluffyunicorn (17 August 2014)

Hi,
I'm looking for DIY livery in cleveland area, not too expensive and preferably has hay and straw included! May start looking for a horse to buy but need to know prices to work out the cost first. Preferably in or around middlesbrough, stockton, thornaby, stainton and norton
Thanks


----------



## Leo Walker (18 August 2014)

Addisions has 3 or might be 4 yards in Thornton/Stainton. Not the cheapest but good facilities. Theres 2 yards at Maltby, they are ok as well and I think a bit cheaper. Theres 3 yards in Thornaby, 1 you couldnt pay me to keep a horse on, one is ok, but has no winter turn out at all, so a total no go for me. The 3rd is a big competition centre with no winter turn out and limited summer turnout. 

Norton has a few yards off Station Road, I know less about them though, but I looked at all of them for my sister and discounted them all for one reason or another. Theres Tunstall out the otherside of Nunthorpe, not somewhere I'd go either. Upsall is Nunthorpe ish, limited winter turnout, and wouldnt suit me, but I have friends there who absolutely love it. Theres a yard at Great Ayton which is small and no school, but an ok yard. Theres a few out towards Stokesley, more again in Billingham. 

I'm trying to think where else. I doubt theres a livery yard/field to rent/private yard in Cleveland that I havent been to look at, at some point :lol: It depends where you are exactly really and how far you want to travel


----------



## Littlefluffyunicorn (28 September 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply  only just seen it though sorry
Which one is which is thornaby? I learnt to ride at the stud (it was awful  ) and went to the grange for a bit but I heard Stainsby view was really bad, but can you just clarify just so I know x


----------



## kassieg (28 September 2014)

I learnt to ride at stainsby grange many moons ago & had my pony there as a child & despite being quite good friends with them they still wouldn't turn my pony out 2 weeks early which he needed in his re-hab. Could not pay me to have a horse there now ! I went to look at stainsby view & jesus christ ! 

Addisons I was at sleepy hollow for a lot of years & I really liked it but the prices have gone up a lot over the years 

the 2 yards in maltby are ok, I was at 1 which was ok but badly maintained, she didn't really care. The other my friend was at which was ok but a lot of kids

I am at a lovely yard in east rounton (just down the a19) & I love it so much


----------



## Leo Walker (28 September 2014)

Stainsby View, Grange and Stud are all Thornaby. View is closest to the Acklam end and abolutley NOT to be recommended :lol:

There is no bus service to Addisons or the Maltby yards. Think Addisions is about £250 a month for DIY now as well!

Kassieg your not at the yard with the pointers and rehabbed racehorses are you? If so thats one of my relations old yard 

LFU if your friend has no trasport they are really going to struggle. Theres a yard at Nuthorpe, well a farm that rents out a couple of stables, dont touch it with someone elses barge pole :lol: Tunstalls a bit further out, but a no go on a bus. Theres a private yard on Gypsy Lane where she might take a gelding but almost no turnout all year round not just winter.

Redcar and Cleveland Council rent out paddocks, but they do it by tender in April and its highest bidder wins. They arent in good condition usually either! But accessible on a really good bus route from the hospital. Theres 2 yards at Eston, one only does full livery, the other has no winter turnout.

Theres Banktop at Wilton. Bit of a trek from the bus stop up a mega hill but doable. A really good friend of mine is there and is lovely! They do turn out in winter, total DIY though, although they do all help each other. 

I think Upsall is your best bet if their horse will cope with limited winter turnout. Its not the cheapest either and theres no real hacking, but with no transport its the closest place I can think of. Will keep thinking on it though 

Its not a good area for horses if you want any turn out at all over winter unfortunately, and the yards that are accessible by bus tend to not have any decent hacking

Edited because I'm an idiot :lol: Theres a place does grass livery in Wilton. 5 mins walk from the bus stop for the 63 that run every 10mins or so from the hospital. Its a bit rough and ready! Mainly the owners own horses out but huge fields, tons of grazing, good hacking and its only £10 a week plus a share of hay in winter. Let me know if you want details and I'll try and get their number. It wont be advertised anywhere and its usually recommendation or konwing someone only. Wouldnt suit me know, but its not a hell hole if you can cope with just grazing


----------



## angrovestud (20 October 2014)

take a look at Briarwood stables they are in Stockton On Tees very friendly and straw & Haylage included www.briarwoodstables.co.uk


----------



## neddy man (20 October 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk .


----------



## neddy man (20 October 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Littlefluffyunicorn (11 April 2015)

Thank you, sorry its so late! 
I was looking at spell close, does anybody have any experience there?


----------



## Leo Walker (11 April 2015)

i viewed a pony there about 20yrs ago which isnt much help! :lol: But it seemed like a good yard even then and I've never heard anything bad about it, but I might have just been that little bit too far away to know. Unlikely though, everyone knows everyone else in the horse world!


----------



## kassieg (11 April 2015)

Frankie cob i was at lynne wards, yes has pointers & rehabbed x racers  great place. I started renting a place of my own after Christmas though 

Spell close is ok, my friend used to take her pony for lessons there & i went along a few times, seemed like nice people, decent yard but it was a riding school, not sure if it still is?


----------



## Leo Walker (11 April 2015)

That place brings back lots of happy memories and was one of the places I learnt how to handle horses properly


----------



## kassieg (12 April 2015)

Yeh lynne is great


----------



## Lgd (28 April 2015)

There are a couple of yards round by Bishopton - Bishopton Livery and there is Sophia Cuthbert's place just out of Bishopton - delholme farm 
Claire Dryden's place near Dalton Piercy - Blue house farm, Claxton is the address.

Anneli Ferrier - Three Gates livery is also Dalton Piercy area


----------



## JenHunt (5 June 2015)

does Sue Ritchie, at Brass Castle lane take liveries? 

otherwise, upsall has great facilities, but not much hacking... addisons is supposed to be good too. And Eric at Bishopton is a lovely guy and they've got good facilities too. I was going t suggest the yards in Maltby but can't remember what either are called... do Martin and Bev Lowcock take liveries? they're over that direction. 

further out there's some nice places in and around stokesley too.

Another vote for not touching Stainsby with a barge pole. personally I just don't like they way they handle kids and ponies - they all seem to turn out to events over competitive, over tacked, over horsed and covered in bling. Just not my style at all.


----------

